# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  كيف تنام وانت مغفورة ذنوبك ؟

## max_11

كلنا يذنب في النهار ولا يدري إن نام ليلهُ أتقبض روحه أو يمد الله في عمره
ونحن نستطيع - بإذن الله - أن نحول نومنا إلى عبادة لله تغفر بها ذنوبنا ! فإليك أخي |أختي ما يمكنكم من نيل هذه الجائزة..فلا تفوتواالفرصة.   -1طلب البراءة من الشرك بالله:
- عن جبلة بن حارثة - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): 
"إذا أخذت مضجعك من الليل فاقرأ (قل يا أيها الكافرون) ثم نم على خاتمتها فإنها براءة من الشرك" صحيح الجامع .  -2 طلب الاكتفاء والإيواء وحمد الله عليهما:
- عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم): كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه قال: "الحمد لله الذي أطعمنا، وسقانا،وكفانا، وآوانا، فكم ممن لا كافي له ولا مؤوي" أخرجه مسلم  -3 مبيت الملك معك لحراستك:
- عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): "طهروا هذه الأجساد طهركم الله؛فإنه ليس عبدٌ يبيت طاهراً، إلا بات معه ملك في شعاره، في رواية يحرسه، لا ينقلبساعة من الليل إلا قال: اللهم اغفر لعبدك، فإنه بات طاهراً" صحيحالجامع  4-تشرّف بأن يضحك الله لك ولزوجك:- بلويحبك
- بل ويرحمك
- بل ويستبشرك
- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ثلاثة يحبهم الله ويضحك ويستبشر بهم: وذكر منهم - والذي له امرأة حسناء وفراش لينحسن، فيقوم من الليل، يذر شهوته ويذكرني ولو شاء عبدي لرقد .." إسناده حسن
- وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "رحم الله رجلاً قام من الليل يصلي، وأيقظ امرأته، فإنأبت، نضح في وجهها الماء، ورحم الله امرأة قامت من الليل وأيقظت وزجها، فإن أبىنضحت في وجهه الماء"  5-حول نومك لسبب إجابة للدعاء:
- عن أبي أمامة - رضي الله عنه - قال: سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يقول: "من أوى إلى فراشه طاهراً وذكر الله تعالى حتى يدركه النعاس، لم ينقلب ساعة من الليل يسأل الله شيئاً من خير الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه إياه" صحيحالكلم الطيب .   -6 تخسيء الشيطان:
- عن البراء بن عازب - رضي الله عنه - كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا أوى إلى فراشه: "باسم الله وضعت جنبي، اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، واخسيء شيطاني، وفك رهاني،واجعلني في الندى الأعلى" مسند أحمد   -7 النوم على الفطرة فلو حصل موت متّ عليها:
القول الذي يُقال للإصباح بعدها بخير
- عن البراء بن عازب - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال له: "ألا أعلمك كلمات تقولها إذا أويت إلى فراشك، فإن مت من ليلتك متّ على الفطرة، وإن أصبحت أصبحت وقد أصبت خيراً، تقول: اللهم أسلمت نفسي إليك، ووجهت وجهي إليك، وفوضتأمري إليك، رغبة ورهبة إليك، وألجأت ظهري إليك، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك،آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ونبيك الذي أرسلت" متفق عليه.  8-تمكين الملك على الشيطان :
- عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما - أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال: "إذا أوى الرجل إلى فراشه ابتدره ملكٌ وشيطان، فيقول الملك: اختم بخير، ويقول الشيطان: اختم بشر، فإن ذكرالله ثم نام، بات الملك يكلؤه ونحّى الشيطان" إسناده صحيح  9-أمِّن على جوارحك واستنصر ربك وتعوذ: 
عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت: كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إذا أوى إلى فراشه قال: "اللهم أمتعني بسمعي وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على عدوي، وأرني منهثأري، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، ومن الجوع فإنه بئس الضجيع" مسندأحمد  10-عبادة حال الاستيقاظ المفاجئ أو لحاجة أولطارئ:
- عن عبادة بن الصامت - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي (صلى الله عليهوسلم) قال: "من تعارّ - استيقظ - من الليل فقال: لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيء قدير، الحمد لله، سبحان الله، ولا إله إلا الله،والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، ثم قال: اللهم اغفر لي، أودعا استجيب له، فإن توضأ وصلى قُبلت صلاته" البخاري"  11- استكف ما أهمك ولما يهمك عند استيقاظك :
عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال: من قرأالآيتين من آخر سورة البقرة في ليلة كفتاه" متفق عليه
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات.   
اللهم ارحم جامعها وكاتبها وناشرها وقارئها واكتب أجورهم ...اللهم آمين

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
   على الموضوع القيم
 بارك الله فيك اخي  تحياتي وتقديريلك

----------


## bodr41

جزاك ربي حورا و قصورا ..
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## max_11

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
>    على الموضوع القيم
>  بارك الله فيك اخي  تحياتي وتقديريلك

----------


## max_11

> جزاك ربي حورا و قصورا ..
> وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## max_11



----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

اخي لك مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## samba316

بارك الله فيك

----------


## شعروووور

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ربي يحفضكم 
فائده كبيره فدتونه ربي يكتبلكم في كل طله مليارات الحسنات لكل من استفاد منكم

----------

